# sweater measurement for a female Vizsla



## Tali (Jul 21, 2009)

I need some help with measurement .

Here is the story... I will get my new vizsla maybe in the fall, but I really would like to 
purchase a sweater for her now. 

The largest size that the site have indicates:

L / Back 16" / Neck 17-18" / Girth 25-29" 

Does anybody thinks it will work on a full size Female Vizsla (give or take).

Thank you
Tali, Kansas


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

is it cold where you live :-\


----------



## Tali (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes, at winter time it gets 6 degree Fahrenheit


----------



## tbone13 (Apr 24, 2008)

We got our GSP last "fall" we bought the cheapest coat we could find that we thought would last her the winter... why? because there's no way that coat will fit her this year.

If you're getting a puppy that's something to take into consideration. If you're adopting an older dog you probably want to wait, too small and you'll never get it on her, too big and it won't keep her warm.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

Tali said:


> Yes, at winter time it gets 6 degree Fahrenheit


DAAAAM, i live in a desert area, the coldest its ever been here is 30 degrees, i'd be cool to dress my dog up thou, i'd make tobi a batman sweater ;D


----------

